# Hablemos del dropper



## blatido (Sep 14, 2005)

O sea, el famoso dispositivo que permite cambiar la altura del asiento en la bicicleta a voluntad, fácil y rápidamente, con el objetivo de mejorar la posición del cuerpo del ciclomontañista, principalmente en bajadas técnicas.

Hace algún tiempo que me enteré del dropper post, el cual comenzó como un "accesorio" pero que hoy día es prácticamente un estándar; la mayoría de bicicletas ya lo traen instalado de fábrica. Los hay de todos colores y sabores, incluyendo aquellos de operación sin cables como el Rockshox Reverb AXS que puede uno adquirir por la "módica" cantidad de $800 usd.

Viniendo yo de una viejita Stumpjumper 2006 con un poste de asiento fijo (igual que mis previas biclas), la cual usé por 14 años, inicialmente no le veía yo la utilidad al dropper. En varias ocasiones bajé el asiento de mi bici manualmente y no recuerdo haber sentido gran diferencia en el descenso. Por supuesto ya llovió, y me acostumbré a maniobrar mi bicicleta así. No me considero daunjilero ni endurero, y por supuesto no soy de los que gustan de volar por los aires al estilo Red Bull Rampage y demás, pero sin duda me gusta entrarle a las bajadas disparejas y siempre retarme para mejorar mis habilidades entre rocas, raíces y drops moderados. Recuerdo muy bien mi última rodada con la SJ, por allá de Ago-Sep 2020 con un par de amigos que me encontré en La Primavera y aunque me pusieron una macaniza (no traía nada de condición) aún así disfruté la rodada porque incluyó un nuevo recorrido para mí y mucho terreno técnico. Como referencia, ellos traían bicis 29", una hardtail y una doble marca Niner, todos con postes de asiento fijo. Old school, pues.

Luego se vendió la SJ y me dediqué a investigar sobre las opciones actuales del mercado. Claro que anduve rondando varios foros de este sitio y recopilando información de donde podía. Un tema claramente resaltó: el dropper post. Pronto me di cuenta que no solo se hablaba muy bien del artefacto sino que hay ya toda una especie de culto casi religioso al "dios dropper". Leí incluso posts donde había quien aseguraba que, de no ser por el dropper, no practicaría ciclismo de montaña. Que es lo mejor que le ha pasado a este deporte desde su invención. Uno de plano rayó en el fanatismo: "si me viera forzado a escoger, prefiero una bici de mtb sin suspensión pero con dropper, a una con suspensión pero sin dropper". Al principio me parecía chistoso, pero lo cierto es que mucha gente se pone en modo "o estás conmigo o estás contra mí" en este tema. Caramba. Hace poco alguien posteó que quitó el dropper y puso un poste fijo en su bici nueva, y otro de plano le responde "¿para qué quieres una bici moderna si no le vas a sacar provecho?". Pffff.

Personalmente ya le quité el dropper a mi nueva bicla y le puse uno fijo. No así nomás, lo usé varias veces para darme la oportunidad de apreciar LAS ENORMES E INVALUABLES VENTAJAS QUE OFRECE CAMBIAR LA ALTURA DEL ASIENTO A CAPRICHO CON LO CUAL SE PUEDE LLEGAR A UN NIVEL DE CICLOMONTAÑISMO AL CUAL NO HABÍA PODIDO ACCEDER EN MIS +20 AÑOS PRACTICANDO ESTE DEPORTE. Lamentablemente, no pude acceder a ese Nirvana. Seré yo. Mis viejos hábitos. Mi mente cerrada. Mi incapacidad para entender y adaptarme al "ciclomontañistmo moderno". Pero nomás no encontré la diferencia. Bueno sí, sí hay diferencia, no es lo mismo tener el asiento más arriba o más abajo. Solo que no pude sentirme en ningún momento más rápido o más hábil o más cómodo o más seguro. Bajo con las mismas sensaciones. Con los mismos tiempos. Lo único diferente para mí fue que algo me hacía falta entre las piernas (será que era una bajada empinada y lo que normalmente va entre las piernas cambió de posición repentinamente a la garganta, jajaja).

Carece entonces de sentido cargar con algo que A MÍ no me funciona. He leído a muchos que dicen que hay que darle tiempo, que unos cuantos meses y listo, terminas enamorado. ¿Será...? Elijo no esperar. Y en todo caso dedicar esos meses a mejorar mis habilidades encima de la bici. Volviendo a la rodada que mencioné unas líneas arriba, esos dos amigos los considero muy buenos ciclomontañistas y bajan muy bien sin dropper. Mejor que muchos que sí lo traen. Luego entonces, no necesariamente es el aparatito en cuestión.

¿La moraleja de todo este choro mareador? Me parece que es peligroso caer en el fanatismo. Sea de lo que se trate. Desafortunadamente, los fanáticos del dropper se cuentan por miles y cada vez más se suman a la secta. Yo solo digo: ¿te gusta el dropper, le sacas provecho, te sientes mejor a bordo de la bicicleta, te convierte en un mejor ciclomontañista? Bravo, disfrútalo. A mí por el contrario, no me ocasiona nada, por lo que prefiero un poste fijo. ¿Y sabes? Cualquiera de las dos opciones es buena. No por no usar dropper soy un ciclomontañista de la cola del tren Snowpiercer. Y no por usar dropper eres alguien "del lado correcto de la historia".

¿O estoy de plano mal?


----------



## Balduccimoto (Apr 25, 2018)

blatido said:


> O sea, el famoso dispositivo que permite cambiar la altura del asiento en la bicicleta a voluntad, fácil y rápidamente, con el objetivo de mejorar la posición del cuerpo del ciclomontañista, principalmente en bajadas técnicas.
> 
> Hace algún tiempo que me enteré del dropper post, el cual comenzó como un "accesorio" pero que hoy día es prácticamente un estándar; la mayoría de bicicletas ya lo traen instalado de fábrica. Los hay de todos colores y sabores, incluyendo aquellos de operación sin cables como el Rockshox Reverb AXS que puede uno adquirir por la "módica" cantidad de $800 usd.
> 
> ...


Saludos de nyc. Estoy todavia aprendiendo espanol y este es perfecto para mejorarlo jaja Fue un tiempo largo que no tenia un asiento fijo. Pues, algunas veces yo olvide sobre mi dropper. No es demasiado importante para sera un buen ciclomontanista. Eso es mi opinion. Pero, hay unos senderos con un gran descenso que necesitan un asiento mas bajo. El dropper es sobre conveniencia


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Estimados :

Yo tarde mucho tiempo en aceptar y usar el dropper, al igual que muchos mtbikers de la vieja escuela nunca necesite el dropper , ni bajando ni subiendo, subiendo ?? , si amigos , últimamente ya le encontré algún beneficio subiendo.

Desde la aparición de los primeros droppers y durante muchos años por aquí estuvimos comentando el asunto de los droppers , yo fui de los primeros en negarlo , no tres veces , sino muchas mas , realmente y aún sin haber probado alguno me negaba a subirle un poco mas de medio kilo a mi bici , eran las épocas en las que el peso era muy importante para mì , ja ja ahora ya no lo es ni para mi ni para muchos, y mejor porque las bicis con los años han ganado peso sobre todo de las Trail para arriba.

En aquellos años en los que me encontraba una bajada de verdad muy tècnica lo que hacia era bajar mi poste rígido , para lo cual le ponía a mis bicis clamp o cierre de palanca en lugar de los de tornillo , obviamente que si tenía muy claro que bajar el asiento en las bajadas ayudaba bastante al bajar el centro de gravedad, además con el asiento bajo es mas fácil echar las pompis atrás y abajo cerca de la llanta trasera en las bajadas riesgosas.

Incluso en algunas bicis que ya traían el dropper como equipo de serie yo se lo quitaba y le ponía un rígido, en aluminio los Thomson eran la ley y en fibra de carbono los Easton .

Es muy fácil caer en el último grito de la moda bicicletera , tan fácil que ya no recuerdo porque comencé a usar dropper en mis bicis , seguramente fue para no quedarme atrás en relaciòn a mis compañeros bicicleteros, ya que todos tenían droppers en sus biclas , y así pian pianito ya no pude separarme del dropper , si le he encontrado un sinfín de ventajas y la única desventaja, que para mi era el asunto del peso, simple y sencillamente desapareció, y eso estuvo muy bien , dejé ese tabú del peso... un verdadero lastre que corrompía mi espíritu bicicletero.

Hoy en día hay varios "pros " del xc que los usan y ni que decir de todas las demás especialidades del mountain bike , con el tiempo la variedad se incrementó bastante , ya hay de bastantes marcas para escoger , de diferentes capacidades "sumideras " , recién vi de 200 mm., una verdadera locura !! el peso se ha reducido , no mucho pero si algo, también se han reducido los precios , hay algunos de precio muy accesible, para todos los gustos y necesidades y también necedades, los hay con palanca por arriba , por abajo, para diestro o siniestro, de cable por dentro del cuadro o por fuera , de liquido con su respectiva manguerita y de mando electrónico , ni hablar los droppers llegaron para quedarse entre nosotros.

Saludos.


----------



## arivas (Oct 11, 2005)

Saludos doccoraje, no creo que estés mal, a ti te funciona andar sin dropper y a otros si. A mi me interesa porque la gente con la que estoy rodando les funciona bastante bien, son de los que evolucionaron de rígido y que dominaban eso de rodar con el poste siempre arriba, aquí empezamos en carreras y pues no te parabas a bajar el poste (igual seguíamos siendo igual de malos y lentos pero la idea era quesque correr), ahora que los vuelvo a ver, todos usan dropper y están muy bien adaptados, pareciera que favorece mas a los que andan en geometrías de bici long & slack, o que logran coordinar todo eso de los botones palanquitas, etc... Yo soy malo para eso pero me interesa probar.
Los fanatismos en cualquier lado están fuera de lugar, francamente solo estorban, los droppers y otras cosas llegaron para quedarse pero a algunos no les funciona o pueden vivir sin ellos (en mi primera salida de regreso vi caritas de sorpresa cuando me avente en la güilier con el poste arriba como solía hacerlo, sobreviví pero igual podría ser mas fácil?).
Lo nuevo no es necesariamente mejor o mejor para todos, curiosamente la geometría "nueva" es como la que traigo en mi bici de ruta, (una Lemond 2006) y dado que mi factor simio es mayor a 1 pues me acomoda perfecto... Así que igual y podría adaptarme al dropper y bici nueva o seguir bajando con el asiento en el estomago y los destos de antena o algo así...

Saludos!

El Rivas


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Mi estimado arivas , el doccoraje no se ha expresado al respecto de los droppers en este thread , fue el Sr. Blatido, bueno de todos está bien lo que dices jajaja , no vale editar en esta ocasión.
saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

arivas said:


> Así que igual y podría adaptarme al dropper y bici nueva o seguir bajando con el asiento en el estomago y los destos de antena o algo así...
> 
> Saludos!
> 
> ...


----------

